# Places to live - for paddling of course but more



## amatula15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I read "best paddling/outdoors town" articles. But what I am looking for is more than "best paddling." I definitely want to leave the Front Range -- the big city life doesn't call to me and the work pace seems too intense. I am thinking of CA but am open; Grand Junction, Utah, or NC sound appealing sometimes too.


What I vision for paddling is:

Living close (less than 2 hours or so drive) to rivers for day and overnight trips.
I want to volunteer with at-risk, autistic, special needs, and/or inner city youth to bring them IK paddling or rafting (so I would likely need to volunteer for an established organization)
Under class 4
What I vision for where I live:

Small, quaint towns sound appealing (but not too far from an airport) or small cities
international folk dancing opportunity within a hour's drive (definitely a nice to have)
Not high cost of living
Paddling/Outdoors clubs or meetup groups
Sense of community (without folks being noisy)
Not too much rain
Slower pace of life sounds ideal
I like to retreat too (and hot springs)
Open-minded - sees no problem in a hearing impaired person (me) leading paddling trips (which i have done btw in the past)
Jobs -- I should've listed first! I am interested in employment with higher ed, government, a school district, someplace with decent time off or water/outdoors related. I could live 1 hour from where I work.
I am sure I can find a place that meets most/all of that criteria, but surfing the 'net doesn't seem very helpful. If you know any place you think might be a good match or you live someplace you love can you share? And then perhaps I'll drive or fly there over the holiday to check it out.

Much thanks!

Enjoy,
Annie


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Southern Oregon may meet your needs*

Check it out.

Southern Oregon Travel | Southern Oregon Visitors Association

Jackson County Oregon - HOME

Plenty of outdoor activities all year round.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

You describe Boise, Id. to a tee.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I was going to say Boise as well. Utah might have some quaint towns, but not much diversity or open-mindedness outside of the Salt Lake valley, and not much class III-IV water very close by. I don't know much about living in Boise, as I'm always passing through on the way to visit friends in McCall, or run the rivers (Main Salmon, Payette). It seems to be the right size, with Boise State University, and easy access to outdoor activities. I do have some friends who have lived there quite awhile, and are raising two kids there. They seem to like it.


----------



## Otterwolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Nobody ever seems to mention CT but I've been living in the lower Naugatuck Valley for a long long time, and only problem we have is way way too many options on what kind of water one wants to kayak in, as we have everything from rapids to tidal rivers to open water, all kinds of lakes ponds streams etc... but, yeah... the drawback: it is expensive to live out here - expensive but worth it.


----------



## Otterwolf (Feb 24, 2013)

oops... just realized you had a list of places in mind, and I'm way off target !!
Apologies......


----------



## amatula15 (Jul 24, 2011)

*LOL! I am from CT*

LOL! I had to smile... I am from CT; lived in the western part of the state (Winsted and New Hartford) and paddled the Farmington River branches quite a bit and later the Deerfield branches (Fife and Dryway). I don't think returning is something I want to do. But if I found the right position/opportunity for me, I could change my mind. I do miss smaller towns as you can see from my original post and New England has many I love. I really do like the west though for outdoors, especially the runs in Utah; just not Denver. 
All the best! Annie/Mickie/Anne-Marie --- so many names, same person


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a reason CT never gets mentioned in these lists... It's the same reason folks from CT move to all these other places...


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

West Virginia has plenty of "at-risk" youth, small towns, and super low cost of living. The libertarian mindset allows for the "I dont care what you do on you property, as long as you stay the hell of mine" mindset.

I understand the west is a special kind of pretty, but shit there isnt much water. In WV you can paddle anyday, short drives, and if your not paddling on a release you'll probably wont see anybody else on the river or creek.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

What I really like about the West is the multi-day trips. Of course there are great day trips in the East.

Anyway I think OP should consider Bend, OR or Missoula, MT.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

The permit systems are bogus in my opinion. They should at least give first priorities to "local" boaters (within 100 miles of putin or something) and lottery the rest.

I just cant get over the pay to play mentality.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

mania said:


> What I really like about the West is the multi-day trips. Of course there are great day trips in the East.
> 
> Anyway I think OP should consider Bend, OR or Missoula, MT.


Second for Bend..

Also consider Hood River, OR or White Salmon, WA - they are across the Columbia River from one another and certainly fit your criteria.


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

Southern Oregon, tons of different runs (dayruns and multi) and you can pretty much boat year round without leaving the area. See Rogue, Illinois River and Klamath for just a few.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

How about South Carolina?

Upstate Gems » Team Pyranha Blog


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

I was gonna stay outta this because it seems that no one wants to live here but you mentioned NC...IMO WV fits the bill better..with better paddling and always has water somewhere. I like the Asheville NC area, but to me anything close to charlotte and east is a waste (unless you like the shore??)







**********************************


Living close (less than 2 hours or so drive) to rivers for day and overnight trips. I live in Charleston, out of the whitewater zone, yet I have over 100 whitewater runs within 2 hours east of me including several overnighters (New, Gauley, Greenbrier). A carefully planned home location could put you within 2 hours of close to 400 runs (and lotsa nice flatwater too)
I want to volunteer with at-risk, autistic, special needs, and/or inner city youth to bring them IK paddling or rafting (so I would likely need to volunteer for an established organization) OH man-oh man are there at risk youth here, plus the BSA just set up their National Jamboree camp so there will be planty of kiddos to mentor on the river near the New-plus commercial outfitters. 
Under class 4 -Again hundreds of runs literally in a small state
What I vision for where I live: 

Small, quaint towns sound appealing (but not too far from an airport) or small cities "Quaint" is pretty much all we have here. The Capitol city is only 51k (but admittedly feels larger due to metro area). What I like is that I can be in the downtown area and in 30 mins be in what feels like the middle of nowhere.
international folk dancing opportunity within a hour's drive (definitely a nice to have) Well we have river dancing, clogging and hoe-downs all the time!
Not high cost of living It's crazy how cheap it is to live here. My house was $150k and in one of the more desireable suburban neighborhoods in the state-but comparable ones are costing my friends up to $500k in the cities they moved to. $30k a year and you can live well. $50k and you can live like a king!
Paddling/Outdoors clubs or meetup groups I wish there was more paddling groups but WVWA is the only one I really know of although very active. But lots of hiking, biking, birdwatching etc groups
Sense of community (without folks being noisy) Yep
Not too much rain Really depends where you stay, but we do have what are deemed as rainforests in the New River area, I never thought it was excessive.
Slower pace of life sounds ideal Hard to get away from
I like to retreat too (and hot springs) No hot springs but there are some really nice resorts- Elk Springs, Canaan Valley, Greenbrier Resort
Open-minded - sees no problem in a hearing impaired person (me) leading paddling trips (which i have done btw in the past) In the river community that would not be a problem- some places however are less tolerant (although never met anyone who hated hearing impaired)
Jobs -- I should've listed first! I am interested in employment with higher ed, government, a school district, someplace with decent time off or water/outdoors related. I could live 1 hour from where I work. Lots of teaching jobs and most people I know (including myself) actually work in state government. Our economy was not hit so hard by the recent recession as others and the state gov't is doing quite well monetarily. 
***********************
I really do love it here but we get such a bad rep from the media that focus on ONLY the negative things. I travel alot for work and there are very few places that I can see myself staying (and have tried at a few). Many of my friends are starting to move back and always express that they didn't realize how special it is here until they moved away.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

k2andcannoli said:


> The permit systems are bogus in my opinion. They should at least give first priorities to "local" boaters (within 100 miles of putin or something) and lottery the rest.
> 
> I just cant get over the pay to play mentality.


The permits are a necesary evil for multi-day float trips. You would probably have hundreds of people launching on the same day with nowhere to camp without the permit system. It keeps most of the yahoos off the river too. The BLM and NPS doesn't want to spend all their time rescueing the incompetents.


----------



## amatula15 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Wow! This is so helpful! I have considered OR in the past too (Medford perhaps ?). WV, I recall driving through and it was beautiful and I did like the towns, although I don't think I've been in Charleston. Boise and Bend may or may not be too remote for me. I'd need to visit to see. SC -- been there in my college years.  I recall paddling a canoe fearfully through murky waters looking down for snakes and gators (or was that crocodiles?). I was brave for trying but hurriedly paddled back to the dock after my imagination got the most of me. I never did see either. 

I think I may visit some of these areas over Thanksgiving and/or Christmas. I am going to attempt to get a job first, then move. 

I find it interesting no one mentioned California, but that's certainly OK!... 

"the river community that would not be a problem" - I love that about paddling. The community is so strong and positive focused. As a friend of mine with visual challenges in one eye said: on the river, no one notices disabilities or thinks in those terms. Not in all my years of paddling did anyone ever tell me I shouldn't paddle or lead trips because of my hearing impairment. I thought that was awesome. 

I do love multi-day runs; there's nothing like paddling and camping in a remote location under the stars with a group of paddling buds; my stresses, worries, and ills are soon forgotten or better, healed through the river experience. I want more of that and to be closer to those opportunities.

Thank you all again! 
Annie


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

FrankC said:


> The permits are a necesary evil for multi-day float trips. You would probably have hundreds of people launching on the same day with nowhere to camp without the permit system. It keeps most of the yahoos off the river too. The BLM and NPS doesn't want to spend all their time rescueing the incompetents.


Well one high water year without permits or rangers and its sounds like the yahoos would take care of themselves...fish food.


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

Check out Ashland over Medford. Much nicer town for young people.


----------



## WetExit (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a fellow front-ranger that has all the same issues. After years of searching, I settled on:

Corvallis, OR

I'll be moving out there next month. Hopefully it's as good as it looks! I picked it because it's on a river (Willamette), and central to EVERYTHING. 45 minutes to the coast (harbor/ocean kayaking), 45 minutes to the Cascades, a couple of hours to skiing and climbing, and two airports to choose from (Eugene and Portland). And Corvallis has a great small town vibe with OSU giving it a liberal and cultural theme.

Also, I noticed that you mentioned you're 'hearing impaired' and want an open minded area. I'm not sure how 'impaired' you are, but my wife is an ASL interpreter and one of the reasons we picked Corvallis is because of the large Deaf community in the central Willamette Valley. Not sure if it applies to you but good info..

Good luck in your search!


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

lol boise a small quaint town?


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Anywhere off the I-5 corridor in OR or WA would be great.There should be tons of small towns that would match your needs.I am an east coaster[NH], but have lived out west and would head back at the drop of a hat if I could.OR in MHO is pretty much head and shoulders above the rest for almost anything.


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

WetExit said:


> I'm a fellow front-ranger that has all the same issues. After years of searching, I settled on:
> 
> Corvallis, OR
> 
> ...




Hells yeah!!! I was in Corvallis for 5 years and loved every minute of it. Fall in Corvallis is 2nd to none. But I won't lie to you, it'll turn gray for several months and you may not see the sun for awhile, and if you have allergies like I do, spring may throw your immune system for a loop. Football team'll break your heart too (evidence: last weekend). Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

After exhaustive research I have found your town!!!
I gots 3 words for you…. FRESNO


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Villainista said:


> After exhaustive research I have found your town!!!
> I gots 3 words for you…. FRESNO


Fresno??? I met someone from fresno at the Payette two years ago. Is this you? I am not even sure of the name.

Missoula? Shhhh. Seriously, it meets most of your criteria, but getting a job - good luck. You better have one before you move here. Lots of fog and clouds in the winter too, if you aren't going to get in the mtns in the winter it gets pretty long and bleak. First Descents (not inner city, but volunteer for cancer patients) was started in Kalispell, and I boat with folks associated with it.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Villainista said:


> After exhaustive research I have found your town!!!
> I gots 3 words for you&#133;. FRESNO


HAAAAAAAhahahaha. There is good boating, like WAAAY out. I did my EMT hospital and ambulance shifts in Fresno and we got like 2-3 gang related stabbings or shootings a night. If you move to Cali go somewhere better!


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

All Fresno jokes aside......

You might look in the Sacramento area. I was thinking Placerville or Auburn. Airport in Sac, Tons of Gov. Jobs, lots of kids that need help, so I think the area has that covered. You would be surrounded by great boating and the American Rivers would be the perfect place to do trips w/ kids. Bet one of the 50 or so raft companies would provide gear, guides, ect. to assist in any way. 
Sacramento can provide the good job and the diversity, u might find international folk dancing, we have the whole world out west. Must be a million non-profits trying to help all the troubled kids. 
Sierra Nevada MTs gives u the rest on the list. Forks of the Kern to the Cal Salmon, boating covered, Tahoe is your back yard, MT. bike, ski, board, hike, sail, all world class. 
Placerville/Auburn gives u the small town feel, community and the cost of living. Housing or land is not too bad but u pay allot for things in California. Get what u pay for, my thoughts on that. Weather is great, below the snow above the heat. 2-3 hrs. drive and you can be in San Francisco or on the Pacific Coast. Drove Hwy, 1 from San Luis Obispo to SF 2 weeks ago, Ridiculous. To make this work u might need to commute a little, but it can be done. 


Cali has it all…. But West Virginia could be nice


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Grand Junction


----------



## thebog (May 25, 2013)

Courtesy of my friend in Fresno, it's more like FresYES!!!

Auburn is great, by the way.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

what kind of input does anyone have on the Grants Pass/Medford area?


----------



## mrett (Feb 17, 2012)

Great place to live and be a whitewater boater !!
Rogue, Illinois, Umpqua, Klamath Rivers in OR for a start. Northern Cal , Smith,Cal Salmon, Scott are just south. The coast is close by.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

Jacksonville just west of Medford,is a great little town. the applegate valley is amazing. you are centrally located to grantspass and the rogue to the south the Klamath river and its tributaries. the Illinois and the redwood hiway to the coast is a beautiful drive. southern ore coast is awesome. I spent 30years of my life in southern ore I could go on forever. Ashland is just another bullshit liberal college town like all the rest.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

If youre really interested in at risk youth, Get your teaching cert in special education. You'll pretty much be able to move anywhere and have a job within a year or so. It worked for me.
I'll second Lhowe on Missoula. I lived in Durango for 15 years and Missoula is just as cool but bigger.


----------



## Ewetah (Jan 30, 2012)

*Eugene, Oregon?*

I do not live in Eugene but I have spent some time there and really enjoy the town and the University of Oregon. It is a location that I have thought would be nice to relocate to. Both the Willamette and McKenzie rivers run right through town, the coast is not far to the west and the Cascade mountains are a short drive east.

As far as Utah goes it is difficult to find any diversity in small towns with the exception of Park City, Moab and maybe Price. Most of the state is subject to the extreme right influence of the Mormon church. In many of the small towns you may find no other non mormons or very few. If you are mormon then that may not be an issue.

On the other hand Utah has some of the most diverse topography and climate of any of the western states! Oh, and we do allow gay marraige now thanks to the open minded Federal Judge Robert Shelby!!

Good luck with your search!


----------

